# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Telluride...

## Ben Somerville

Who here is going this year? I am, but I've never gone before, so I'm not quite sure what to expect, but I have the DVD of 2003, and it looks like it's gonna be REALLY good!

-Ben

----------


## Mattg

Have not been but have been to other Planet Bluegrass events (RockyGrass). There is a forum called the Fesitivarian that gets very active as the festivals draw near. Some very cool folks and you can ask just about anything.

http://www.festivarian.com/

----------


## Ben Somerville

Thanks for that link Matt.

----------


## johnny

I'll be there for the first time this year as well.  The lineup looks incredible.  Can't really think of who else I'd like to see added, except for Del McCoury and maybe something Grateful Dead affiliated, both of which seem unlikely.  Glad I got Warner Field tickets so I can be close to the action.

----------


## Ben Somerville

I'd like to see Alison Krauss and Union Station, but it'll still be amazing. I can tell...

----------


## mishima

Not going but if you can make time go listen to the South Carolina Broadcaster, there are in the band competiton.
                                                      Mike

----------


## oldwave maker

I'll be there tues and wed to jam in the campground, catch the thurs stage show and band contest fri, maybe join the wed main stage sound system crash test dummies band,
you can stay home and live stream on kotofm.org, but you might miss the real highlight, jammin on the baked in telluride porch, and other scenic views....

----------


## Ben Somerville

Yeah jamming is one of my favorite parts of any festival.

----------


## hippieNug

I'm kicking myself for not going last year.  Del and Hot Rize?!?!?  Dang.  I'll be there this year though.  Maybe solo.

----------


## RighteousRedStar

I live very close to Telluride.  Although I am unsure whether I am going to the bluegrass festival this year, it is always a huge party and a lot of fun.  The lineup this year is one of the best I have ever seen with bands like Mumford and Sons (one of my personal favorite bands), Sarah McLachlan, The Decembrists, Robert Plant, and so many other great artists.  If you want to go... get tickets now! they sell out fast.  It is one of the biggest events in my area every year and I would recommend it for all mandolin players, even if you aren't the biggest bluegrass fan.

----------


## SimpleAsCouldBe

I'm going for the first time, too. So excited about it!

Anyone know the best way to get from the airport to the mountain?

----------


## Mark Richardson

I'll be there.  My ninth consecutive.  Been driving out from Bloomington, Indiana for every TBF since 2003

----------


## Ben Somerville

Ugh... It looks like I may not be able to go after all! There's still a chance though.

----------


## Don Grieser

Hey Bill, I heard Baked in Telluride will be rebuilt and running by the fest. Hope to see you there. I played at the Oxygen Bar last year one night--had a lot of fun and didn't get the attitude sickness.

----------


## oldwave maker

If you make it to Telluride this week, join us on the porch of the newly rebuilt Baked in Telluride bakery friday morning for some jammin before the band contest in Elks Park. If you do not have a mandolin, one of these freshly hatched 8 strings will be provided for you.
Gotta love a town with stores that advertise  shakes, malts, and medicinal herbs. Yet another way to get baked in telluride!

----------


## Don Grieser

If you can't make it, you can listen to a live broadcast on the web provided by koto-fm in TRide. Alas and alack, I won't be there this year, but I believe I'll tune in to the house band with Sam, Jerry, Bela, et al at 9 tonight.

----------

